# Boring fish



## Aaron4321 (Jul 28, 2009)

I have a tank with 6 tiger barbs, 1 Common plec and a Spotted Raphael Catfish with 2 baby turtles and the tiger barbs are fine but the Plec and Catfish just seem to hide under the mopani wood that is in the tank... 

Is there any reason for this? The turtles dont bother any of the fish, they just do their own thing and are out of the water basking most of the time anyway.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

because they are nocturnal? especially the catfish


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Most catfish are nocturnal and are thus more active after lights out. : victory:

Ooh DLE, we posted more or less the same thing at exactly the same time...:flrt:


----------



## Aaron4321 (Jul 28, 2009)

Never knew that Plecs were nocturnal


----------



## Aaron4321 (Jul 28, 2009)

So i am never going to see my catfish?

They swam in the shop -.- one of my favourite fish aswell!


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

The more caves and hiding places you provide, the more comfortable they will be when the lights are on:2thumb:


----------



## Aaron4321 (Jul 28, 2009)

So if i add more caves theres a higher chance the little bugger will swim a bit more?


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Aaron4321 said:


> So i am never going to see my catfish?
> 
> They swam in the shop -.- one of my favourite fish aswell!


 go through after lights out and you'll see him out and about : victory:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Aaron4321 said:


> So if i add more caves theres a higher chance the little bugger will swim a bit more?


 the plec maybe but not the spotted cat, i've got a _Platydorus costatus_ and my Dad has two _Megaladorus_ and we only ever see them at night, the occassional glimpse during the day if they're re-positioning


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Aaron4321 said:


> So if i add more caves theres a higher chance the little bugger will swim a bit more?


Its possible yes. Its like they know they have a safety place nearby in case they get spooked.


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

Have you tried using cucumber to entice the plec? As for the raphael i have one and its only when i clean the tank that i notice her at all but then i have a lot of hidy holes for her.


----------



## Anythingwith8 (Sep 27, 2009)

Plec generally don't move much, even at night. They just latch themselves onto a piece of wood and suck away...


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

set your tank up with timers and get some night lights. This time of year you want the light out slightly earlier so set up night lights to come on when the main lights go off. They are a blue light that means you can see parts of the tank without effecting the fish. This eay you can see your night fish. I Have plecs Sinos and upside down catfish that I only ever see at night. Unless there moving to a new spot.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

These lights are about 15 quid each and emmit a beam into the tank. As long as your waters clear they work well but you may want a few of them


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Got a raphael that we've had for about 10yrs, never see it! Well that's not quite true, I saw it when I moved tanks 3yrs ago and usually it's tail end is hanging out from under the wood it hides amongst. It's a fair size now too but yah I don't remember the last time I saw it free-swimming about the tank.

I've got a syno that's almost as reclusive, shame because it's a pretty fish, it does cruise at times when there's food around thankfully.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Turtles might also be intimidating them a little?


----------



## Jo-nin (Sep 8, 2011)

i found with my catfish that they are more active with heavy greenery so maybe dedicate a corner to some leafy plants and they will love it. a few caves (i made mine with 3 stones) to lurk in are also handy.


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Doras are about as nocturnal as you can get .

This isn't a personal stab at the OP but does nobody actually immerse themselves in a hobby anymore ,i don,t mean surfing the web i mean actually reading some books .

Basic reading would have revealed that these are light shy fishes.

-Staggers back to his walking frame .-


----------



## devlin (Sep 4, 2011)

get a stick of interpet or tmc leds,tmc do them in red and blue either are good for night time viewing and you should see what your cats get upto


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Graylord said:


> Doras are about as nocturnal as you can get .
> 
> This isn't a personal stab at the OP but does nobody actually immerse themselves in a hobby anymore ,i don,t mean surfing the web i mean actually reading some books .
> 
> ...


I got Axelrods mini atlas (why's it called "mini" - it's huge?!) for my 14th birthday and still have it and go through it pretty often - I'm now 41


----------



## opakg (Oct 14, 2011)

I have 1 common plec and some corys that are highly shy. What i do is i have blue led night lights, have them on a dimmer and lower the brightness, then chuck in some pleco pellets. 5 minutes later there all at the front of the tank nomming away! Try that


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

This thread is an OAP.


----------



## opakg (Oct 14, 2011)

Esfa said:


> This thread is an OAP.


HA! never look when the first post was made, just the last  I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Esfa said:


> This thread is an OAP.



Woops didn't notice the date


----------



## Vorobushek (Nov 15, 2011)

*ïàâïàâïâû*

ñòûêè ìäô ôàíåðû äñï çàêëåèòü kinodramas.com îôèöèàëüíûé ñàéò ïèëîò


----------



## Tubbaumba (Dec 20, 2011)

îîî ìåòàëñèá íîâîñèáèðñê my-rhyme ìîñêîâñêèé þâåëèðíûé çàâîä


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

Vorobushek said:


> ñòûêè ìäô ôàíåðû äñï çàêëåèòü kinodramas.com îôèöèàëüíûé ñàéò ïèëîò





Tubbaumba said:


> îîî ìåòàëñèá íîâîñèáèðñê my-rhyme ìîñêîâñêèé þâåëèðíûé çàâîä


Russian ?


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

philo said:


> Russian ?


Possibly Gobbledegook...?


----------



## i luv chubby frogs (Dec 31, 2011)

they might also be scared of the turtles cause they shouldnt be kept with fish


----------



## Fanficic (Jan 11, 2012)

ðåïåòèòîð àíãëèéñêîãî ñêà÷àòü


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Ah, oui oui. Je comprende. Le petit chat est avec la maison rouge.


----------



## Tubbaumba (Dec 20, 2011)

Ñìîòðåòü ôèëüìû îíëàéí 2012


----------

